# Champions dinner



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the tradition of the champ choosing the dinner after he wins the big one. What would you pick if you won? I think i would have to say filet mignonne with a huge baked potato and choclate milshakes of course.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

A championship dinner eh? I'd have to start the meal off with some fresh garlic bread and a light cesear salad. Then for the main meal we would have 4-5 chicken stripps sauted in a zesty mexican chilli pepper sauce. With the spicy chicken we would have a small side of baked potatoes covered with that small green stuff that looks like a bunch of mini four-leaf clovers. Along with the chicken and potatoes we would have a mixture of vegetables sauted in olive oil. For a beverage we'd have a tall glass of chocolate milk and for desert a bizzard from DQ.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the simpleness me and you had in mind. I was thinking other people would want creme broulee or some fancy cheescake but they clearly dont know how good dq is.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

Haha a blizzard to top it off would be nice. How about a nice wine to go with it? Or perhaps some champagne?


----------

